# Forum Home Renovation Paving  Pool paving questions

## golfer

G'day all. (and happy fathers day to those to which it applies!)
First post, so here goes... 
I have recently installed a fibreglass pool in the back yard.  I have a bond beam and a good concrete coping installed (by a pro) and now it is time for the paving. There is a couple of options that i have looked at, but the choices have come down to large format pavers (500x500) on a concrete base. There are 2 versions of the pavers available. One is 40mm thick and the other is a 25mm one called a veneer made for paving on concrete. Both are the same price!?!
What i have in place now (the dirt) is about 100mm below the top of the coping and is the natural sandy soil for this area. Has been down for a few months, has settled and is quite stable.
Question(s) to everyone is 
1.  How thick is the minimum for a concrete slab to pave on? Widest area is about 2m.
2.  What is the minimum thickness for the mortar between the pavers and slab?
3.  What is the best method for laying the pavers. 2 options have been looked at. One is a wet mortar, the other is a dry sand/cement mix then hosed to set after laying. I think i like the wet mix better, but will accept comment on either. 
Also, can the wet mix be screeded like the dry to lay the pavers on? 
I  was thinking about a 60mm slab with F52 mesh, about 15mm wet mortar, and then the paver. Would this be OK, or should i dig out a bit more dirt and use a thicker slab or even the thicker 40mm paver? 
Thanks in advance.
G.

----------

